# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch nước Nga

## Golden Tours

*Nga – Xứ Sở Bạch Dương*


*MOSCOW – ST. PETERSBURG*


*8 ngày – 7 đêm*

Với diện tích 17,075,400 km2, Nga là nước có diện tích lớn nhất thế giới, bao phủ hơn một phần chín diện tích lục địa Trái Đất. Nga cũng là nước đông dân thứ chín thế giới với 142 triệu người.
Ngoài ra, người ta gọi nước Nga là xứ sở của bạch dương vì cây bạch dương được sùng bái như là một nữ thần trong tuần lễ xanh vào đầu tháng sáu. Cây bạch dương thân mọc thẳng tắp, cành lá thưa, vỏ trắng, cành mềm, gió thổi đu đưa, nhìn từ xa trông như một bầy tiên nữ đang nhảy múa.


*NGÀY 1: TP. HCM / HÀ NỘI – MOSCOW (Ăn tối)*


Qúy khách tập trung tại sân bay TSN/ Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Moscow. Đến Moscow, xe đón đoàn đưa đi ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 2: THAM QUAN MOSCOW (Ăn ba bữa)

*-   Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, đoàn đi tham quan:
•    *Nhà bảo tàng Armoury Chamber* nằm trong quần thể của cung điện Kremlin với hơn 4000 mặt hàng mỹ thuật ứng dụng của Nga, Châu Âu và các nước Đông Âu.




•    *Tham quan phố đi bộ Arbat* - trung tâm lịch sử của Moscow .




•    *Nhà thờ Chúa cứu thế (Cathedral of Christ our Saviour)*



-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan:
•    *Trường đại học Moscow, trung tâm mua sắm Gum department.* 



-    Dùng bữa tối, về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 3: THAM QUAN MOSCOW (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan: 
•    *Giáo đường Thánh St. Basil’s* tọa lạc tại Quảng trường Đỏ, bên cạnh điện Kremlin, nhà thờ này mang tính biểu tượng và là nơi thu hút du khách tham quan hàng đầu tại Moscow.




•    *Tàu điện ngầm tại Moscow* được ví như cung điện dưới mặt đất.




*•    Lăng Lenin*, nơi bảo quản và lưu giữ thi hài của Vladimir Ilyich Lenin. Lăng được đặt tại trung tâm Quảng trường Đỏ tại thủ đô Moscow.




•    *Quảng trường đỏ*, địa danh nổi tiếng nhất ở thủ đô Moscow, là nơi thường diễn ra các cuộc duyệt binh lịch sử và được UNESCO đưa vào danh sách Di sản thế giới.



-     Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Khởi hành đi Sergiev Posad tham quan:
•    *Tu Viện Zagorsk* bao gồm nhà thờ Thánh Sergius, nhà nguyện - nơi mọi người dân đến để được rửa tội bằng dòng suối Zagorsk linh thiêng.



-    Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.  


*NGÀY 4: MOSCOW – ST. PETERSBURG (Ăn ba bữa)*


Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra phi trường đáp chuyến bay đi St. Petersburg. Đến nơi, Đoàn ăn trưa. Tham quan Nhà thờ Somlny Cathedral. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.   


*NGÀY 5: ST. PETERSBURG (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan:  
•    *Nhà thờ Isaacs*, một bảo tàng kiến trúc và hội họa lớn của nhân loại với khoảng 3.000 bức họa được làm bằng nghệ thuật ghép đá mosaic, với mái vòm được dát bằng vàng thật (ước khoảng gần 100kg) ở độ cao gần 100m, với 112 cây cột lớn, cao vút rất điển hình của kiến trúc châu Âu thế kỷ 18-19.


•    *Pháo đài Peter và Paul*, xây năm 1703 là nơi chôn cất thi hài các Sa hoàng.
-     Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tham quan:
•    *Cung điện Mùa Đông* tráng lệ và cổ kính. Đây là kiệt tác của kiến trúc sư danh tiếng V.V.Rastrelli, được xây dựng trong khoảng thời gian từ 1754 – 1762. Cung điện Mùa Đông trở thành một trong hơn 200 viện bảo tàng của thành phố trưng bày tác phẩm của nhiều danh hoạ Tây Âu và thế giới như Leonardo da Vinci, Raffaelo, Goya, Matisse, Gauguin, Picasso và những bộ tranh sưu tập lớn của Bá tước Henrich Bruchl (Dresden), của chủ nhà băng Kros (Paris), của Huân tước Walpole (Lodon), của Hoàng hậu Josephine (Paris).




•    *Tham quan và mua sắm tại đại lộ chính của St. Petersburg – Nevsky Prospekt
*-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. 


*NGÀY 6: ST. PETERSBURG (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi Petrodvorets:   
•    *Tham quan Petrodvorets*. Tại đây có các công viên tráng lệ trải dài trên một diện tích rộng hàng trăm héc ta. Đặc biệt, với hệ thống 3 thác nước, 144 đài phun nước muôn hình muôn vẻ, độc nhất vô nhị trên thế giới, Petergof được mệnh danh là “Thủ đô của các đài phun nước” và quy tụ những tác phẩm kiệt xuất của ngành điêu khắc, kiến trúc, hội hoạ, ngành làm vườn và công viên của Nga trong suốt 3 thế kỷ.

-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Đến thành phố Pushkin tham quan:
•    *Cung điện Ekaterina* hay còn gọi là Cung Điện Mùa Hè, niềm tự hào muôn đời của kiến trúc Nga, biểu tượng cho sự xa hoa của chế độ Nga hoàng.


•    *Du thuyền trên sông hoặc kênh đào ngắm cảnh.
*-    Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.  


*NGÀY 7: ST. PETERSBURG – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan:  
•    *Nhà thờ Đức mẹ Đồng trinh Kazan Cathedral*, một trong những nhà thờ chính thống giáo lớn nhất của thủ đô phương Bắc.



-    Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp máy bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 8: TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH/ NỘI BÀI*


Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất/ Nội Bài, kết thúc chuyến đi và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá tour: …VNĐ/khách*
*49.900.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 8.600.000 VNĐ (Thuế hàng không) = 58.500.000 VNĐ/Khách*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách người lớn trở lên)*

*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay như chương trình: SGN/HAN – DME// LED – SGN/HAN.
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 8.600.000VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-    Vé máy bay chặng nội địa: Moscow – St. Petersburg.
-    Lệ phí visa Nga.
-    Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-    Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-    Tham quan ngòai chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 13.500.000 VNĐ.
-    Tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương: 180.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.


*Ghi chú:*
-    Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.
-    Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa và phí dịch thuật hồ sơ 5.500.000VNĐ/khách.


*Lưu ý:*
- Trường hợp đoàn từ 10 -14 khách, giá dịch vụ phụ thu 6.000.000 VNĐ/khách
- Quý khách khởi hành từ Hà Nội, giá dịch vụ phụ thu 3.000.000 VNĐ/khách


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*




*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------

